# Red ring..................(it's rude)



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

A man goes to his doctor and says, ''Doctor, Doctor, please help me! I've got a problem.'' The doctor examines the man and finds the man has a red ring around his penis. The doctor gives him an ointment to rub on the problem area. 

''It's all cleared up!'' the man reports when he returns. ''But what was that medication you gave me?'' 










''Lipstick remover.''


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That's rather rude so early in the morning!    

Maybe you were dreaming?


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I don't understand that....can you explain :roll: :roll:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol:


----------

